# loader for 8n



## tarhcr (Jul 13, 2006)

I have been looking for a front loader for my 8n I havent seen any in this area of arkansas anyone know of one that would be in this area ?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Dunno about in Arkansas, but I have one in SE Nebraska! It's a Dearborn 14-8.


----------

